# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Diario de un novato

## andrescp

Muy buenas a todos, abro este diario para ir compartiendo con todos vosotros mi inicio en este apasionante mundo de la magia e ir compartiendo con todos vosotros mis pequeños progresos, dudas y en definitiva intentar aprender de todos vosotros y de  vuestras criticas constructivas que me podáis aportar.......
 Un saludo a todos.

----------


## andrescp

Mira que estoy harto de mirar el foro y leer comentarios como nunca repetir el mismo efecto, no exponerlo hasta tenerlo muy muy machacado y tener cuidado que los niños son muy complicados y se fijan en todo etc.
Pues hace unas semanas estaba practicando con monedas uno de los emp***es de pu**ar básicos que hace referencia bobo al principio para hacer aparecer y desapacer una moneda, y tenia tantas ganas que decidí hacérselo a mi hijo.....lo realizo y tachan tachan me sale perfecto mi hijo se queda maravillado!!!!pero quería asegurarme que podía repetirlo ( lo se gran error) lo vuelvo a realizar y de repente el niño se me levanta y empieza a mirar a todos lados y naturalmente se fastidio e efecto, me dice papa si esta.........(imaginar la frase).
Me quede decepcionado y enfadado conmigo mismo ya que sabia que la cague por idiota, y mas habiendo leído mil veces las advertencias.

Pero bueno decidí aprender de lo sucedido, he estado tres semanas practicando una de las primeras desapariciones básicas que salen en bobo, naturalmente cambiando de em***me, esta vez creo que iba mucho mas preparado, así que me arme de valor y decidí realizárselo al niño, solo decir que salió todo fluido y perfecto, mi hijo esta vez se quedo con una cara de asombro e ilusión que no tiene precio verle como disfruto, por que su padre había hecho magia y había desaparecido la moneda, estaba todo emocionado con que teníamos una moneda mágica jejejeje, naturalmente no se lo repetí, le conté una historia sobre que era una moneda mágica que le gustaba viajar y había que esperar a que regresara y ahora no hace mas que preguntarme cuando regresa la moneda.

Solo decir que no puedo explicar con palabras lo que sentí al lograr ilusionar así a mi hijo con la magia.

----------


## tramp

La verdad es que los niños son maravillosos para todo lo referente a la ilusión,  me has recordado, (aunque no tenga que ver exactamente con el tema), a cuando mis sobrinos se iban a dormir, y yo desde el pasillo, les contaba cuentos, asomando una marioneta por la puerta, y ellos estaban convencidos de que todas las noches venía un hada, a contarles cuentos, son increíbles.
Enhorabuena por el resultado final obtenido, y por haber sabido reaccionar al error y haber aprendido de el.

----------


## Aminoliquid

Hola Andrés,

Me gusta mucho la idea que has tenido con este hilo ya que en uno solo vas a ir compartiendo tus experiencias y resolviendo tus dudas. Un consejo que quisiera darte en base a mi experiencia, aunque creo que la lección la tienes aprendida ya, ¡¡No te hundas ante los fallos!! La actitud es no verlos como un fracaso y si como un aprendizaje. A veces tenemos que probar lo que leemos para darnos cuenta de si realmente funciona o no, y de ahí vienen muchos errores. A primera hora se suele ser muy osado, pero luego el tiempo y la experiencia te calmará y hará que lleves el ritmo correcto de aprendizaje.

Un saludo.

----------


## Aminoliquid

Hola Andrés,

Me gusta mucho la idea que has tenido con este hilo ya que en uno solo vas a ir compartiendo tus experiencias y resolviendo tus dudas. Un consejo que quisiera darte en base a mi experiencia, aunque creo que la lección la tienes aprendida ya, ¡¡No te hundas ante los fallos!! La actitud es no verlos como un fracaso y si como un aprendizaje. A veces tenemos que probar lo que leemos para darnos cuenta de si realmente funciona o no, y de ahí vienen muchos errores. A primera hora se suele ser muy osado, pero luego el tiempo y la experiencia te calmará y hará que lleves el ritmo correcto de aprendizaje.

Un saludo.

----------


## andrescp

Muy buenas, poco a poco voy descubriendo el amplio mundo de la magia, todas las ramas que tiene( Cartomagia, mentalismo, numismagia, bolas de esponja.....), mi pregunta es la siguiente.....veo que hay mucha gente que se dedica solo a una especialidad y me pregunto no será mejor conocer un poco de todo e ir teniendo poco a poco una rutina variada en la que puedas alternar efectos de cartomagia con mentalismo, algo de monedas, bolas de esponja etc......no se si os abra pasado a todos, pero poco a poco voy descubriendo cada una de ellas y es que me gustan todas jejejejej.

----------


## alejandroloda

Por norma general cuanto más sepas mejor. Pero ya depende de ti como quieras enfocar tu magia y dirigir este conocimiento que vas consiguiendo. En mi caso por ejemplo se hacer monedas, pero no es mi especialidad, mientras que me centro más en otras ramas como el mentalismo.
Todo depende del tipo de mago que quieras ser, al principio sobre todo es cuestión de ir tocando todas las ramas, y luego ya especializarse.
Un ejemplo sencillo: ¿Quién cobra más, un médico o un médico especializado en un determinado musculo?

----------


## MagNity

Y creeme, la mayoría de magos dominan muchas ramas (eso si, quien mucho abarca...) y unas se aprovechan de otras, pero uno no puede hacer un número de magia que englobe todas a la vez, así que es normal que te especialices en aquello que es tu número de magia. Pero fíjate como magos mentalistas han sido cartomagos o siguen siendo, sin ir más lejos, Magnolo o Manolo Talman y estamos hablando de dos disciplinas muy distintas.

----------


## andrescp

Entiendo que al final lo mas lógico es elegir una rama que mas te guste y logres especializarte en ella, lo que pasa que al ser  novato empiezo a descubrir este maravilloso arte de la magia y claro todo me gusta jejeje  no se si será lo mas adecuado o no pero me he echo con este material didáctico:
 Cartomagia fundamental ( Canuto)
 Los trece escalones mágicos
 Magia con monedas ( Bobo)
 Monedas monedas y mas monedas ( Tamariz)
 Los 5 puntos mágicos ( Tamariz)
 Para mas o menos ir conociendo las distintas ramas de la magia y como bien decís saber que es lo que mas me gusta. 
 Las numinismagia y el mentalismo es a priori lo que mas me llama la atención, pero estoy viendo que la numismagia es bastante complicada ya que creo que hay que tener un dominio grandísimo del manejo de monedas y dedicarle muchas muchas horas, aparte de tener una gran seguridad en ti mismo al realizarlo ante publico, en cuanto al mentalismo estoy con el centro roto me parece que con una buena presentación y dominio de la técnica del centro roto debe de ser espectacular como quede el efecto, y lo que mas fácil me resulta avanzar es la cartomagia, con los primero efectos que salen en canuto los cuales carecen casi de técnica creo que es una muy buena forma de inciarte en la magia, para ir ganando seguridad en presentar los efectos ya que casi se hacen solos y así puedes centrarte en hacer una buena presentación y ganar confianza en uno mismo.
 Esta noche vienen mis suegros a cenar, así que con los primeros efectos de canuto, la huella dactilar usando la C***a g**a, coincidencia para dos espectadores, doble predicción y para finalizar un efecto de monedas ( plata-cobre con ca****illa ) he ideado una presentación que van uniendo dichos efectos dentro de un mismo tema, como sabréis todos son efectos muy sencillo que carecen casi de técnica pero creo que con una buena presentación los efectos son buenos y mas para gente que tampoco esta muy acostumbrado a ver magia.
 Haber si no me pungo muy nervioso y logro una presentación decente, ya os contare.
 Un saludo

----------


## andrescp

El otro día podemos decir que hice mi primera pequeña actuación, fueron como comente cuatro efectos, los hile con un guion que iban relacionados, al ser los cuatro efectos sencillos en cuanto a la técnica puede centrarme un poco mas en la presentación e intentar poner en practica un poco la missdirection, decir que la verdad que los efectos salieron muy bien y que quedaron muy impresionados, yo creo que esperaban cuatro trucos de magia borras ejjeejejej así que se impresionaron mucho.
 Una vez finalizada la sesión y haciendo juicio critico, pues era mi familia un publico bastante fácil de impresionar ya que no están acostumbrados a la magia y  esperaban cosas mucha mas sencillas, pero yo naturalmente me di cuenta de muchísimos fallos en la presentación, tenia pensado realizar alguna técnica de missdirection que leí en los 5 puntos mágicos para tener la atención del publico y crear vínculos con la mirada etc.....al final con los nervios unas cosas y otras no hice ni la mitad de lo que tenia pensado...pero bueno, contento por ser la primera vez que presento unos efectos, creo que conseguí de una forma decente el objetivo que no es otro que ilusionar y sorprender a la gente a los que les representas los efectos.

----------


## andrescp

Muy buenas a todos, haber si me podéis aconsejar, voy hacer un pedido a la tiendamagica, y estoy entre comprar o bien la cascarilla expandida de 2 euros o el hopping half de dos euros, los dos no me puedo comprar jejeje así cual me recomendáis que pueda sacar mas partido ? creo que con la cascarilla expandida puedo sacar mas efectos no??
 En cuanto a la numinismagia después de estar practicando con el libro de bobo me doy cuenta que con la moneda de 2 euros y 50 céntimos de euro  se me adapta mejor a los em****s y manipulaciones que con el medio dólar y el penique, como lo veis vosotros? con los euros podre hacer casi los mismos efectos que con el medio dólar no?
 Luego quiero ir probando también un poco de las bolas de esponja, así que voy a encargar a la tiendamagica también un set de bolas de esponja y luego no se que hacer con respecto a los libros, o me cojo el libro de bolas pero de esponja y el libro de la buena magia de Darwin Ortiz para aprender sobre presentación etc...o casi por el precio de estos dos libros me cojo el libro de esponjas y algo mas, que opción me recomendáis ?
 un saludo y gracias

----------


## Aminoliquid

Mi consejo...

Inviértele muchas horas a las monedas antes de gastar un euro en material gaff. Estudia,practica y estudia... luego ya verás tú mismo que te va a ser mejor.

El libro del Gran Henry es muy bueno para aprender esponjas. 
Si llevas muy poquito en esto y no sabes nada sobre conceptos teóricos lo mejor es que dejes el libro de Darwin para más adelante ya que su lectura te va a resultar bastante densa y te será muy difícil de seguir lo que lees.

Un buen libro para iniciarte en magia y en teoría es el Esto es magia,de Alfonso Moliné, y otro que te vendrá muy bien es Los cinco puntos mágicos de Tamariz.

----------


## Aminoliquid

Mi consejo...

Inviértele muchas horas a las monedas antes de gastar un euro en material gaff. Estudia,practica y estudia... luego ya verás tú mismo que te va a ser mejor.

El libro del Gran Henry es muy bueno para aprender esponjas. 
Si llevas muy poquito en esto y no sabes nada sobre conceptos teóricos lo mejor es que dejes el libro de Darwin para más adelante ya que su lectura te va a resultar bastante densa y te será muy difícil de seguir lo que lees.

Un buen libro para iniciarte en magia y en teoría es el Esto es magia,de Alfonso Moliné, y otro que te vendrá muy bien es Los cinco puntos mágicos de Tamariz.

----------


## andrescp

> Mi consejo...
> 
> Inviértele muchas horas a las monedas antes de gastar un euro en material gaff. Estudia,practica y estudia... luego ya verás tú mismo que te va a ser mejor.
> 
> El libro del Gran Henry es muy bueno para aprender esponjas. 
> Si llevas muy poquito en esto y no sabes nada sobre conceptos teóricos lo mejor es que dejes el libro de Darwin para más adelante ya que su lectura te va a resultar bastante densa y te será muy difícil de seguir lo que lees.
> 
> Un buen libro para iniciarte en magia y en teoría es el Esto es magia,de Alfonso Moliné, y otro que te vendrá muy bien es Los cinco puntos mágicos de Tamariz.


 Muchas gracias por tus consejos, te voy hacer caso y antes de gastar en dinero en monedas trucadas seguiré dándole caña a las monedas y su manipulación, que me aconsejáis practicar con euros que como os he dicho parece que mis manos se adaptan mejor a ellos, o intentar adaptarme al medio dólar?? 
 Sobre los libros, mirare el de Alfonso Moliné, el de los cinco  puntos mágicos de tamariz ya me lo leí por eso el tema de pasar al libro de Darwin que parece que se adentra un poco mas en todos los aspectos.

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Muchas gracias por tus consejos, te voy hacer caso y antes de gastar en dinero en monedas trucadas seguiré dándole caña a las monedas y su manipulación, que me aconsejáis practicar con euros que como os he dicho parece que mis manos se adaptan mejor a ellos, o intentar adaptarme al medio dólar?? 
>  Sobre los libros, mirare el de Alfonso Moliné, el de los cinco  puntos mágicos de tamariz ya me lo leí por eso el tema de pasar al libro de Darwin que parece que se adentra un poco mas en todos los aspectos.


En cuanto a monedas, trabaja con las de mayor tamaño que se adapten a tus manos. Es decir, si puedes practicar con dólares, hazlo.
Hay una regla que es aplicable también a las cartas y se rige por el tamaño: Si aprendes a manipular objetos de mayor tamaño luego te resultará más fácil adaptarte a los de menor, pero si es a la inversa no. Si aprendes con los de menor, te costará un mundo adaptarte a los de mayor.

Por ejemplo, si aprendes a manipular dólares, a la hora de manipular medios dólares o incluso monedas de dos Euros te encontrarás raro por su peso y tamaño ya que estas no te pesarán, pero sabrás manejarlas. Sin embargo, si aprendes con monedas de dos Euros o medios dólares y un día necesitas monedas de dólares para una  mayor audiencia te resultará practicamente imposible de manejarlas, será como empezar a aprender de nuevo con ellas.

Después, si ya has leido el de Tamariz... ¡¡Estúdialo!! Ese libro es una joya, aunque te parezca muy cortito tiene bastante material para trabajar durante mucho tiempo y se aprende muchísimo sobre presentación y saber estar en un escenario. Trabaja todas las técnicas , que son todas importantísimas ,que vienen en él. 
Cuando ya lo tengas controlado yo te recomendaría que compraras La magia de Ascanio Vol. 1 y que después te vayas a por el de Darwin. El por que, La Buena Magia es un buen libro, pero desde mi comprensión es una interpretación de Darwin con respecto a muchas de las teorías Ascanianas. Hay gente que por esto no le gusta ese libro, pero yo pienso que hay que leer los dos y luego comparar y escoger lo mejor de cada uno, aunque yo me quedo con todo lo de Ascanio... :-)
Después, Darwin ejemplifica muchas de sus teorías con juegos (No explicados) en los cuales si no tienes muchos conocimientos sobre estos te va a hacer que te pierdas constantemente, este  fue el principal problema que yo me encontré en la primera lectura que hice de este libro, por lo demás si se puede seguir y aprender, pero es una lástima el que inviertas tu tiempo en leer un libro y enterarte del 30%.

----------


## andrescp

> En cuanto a monedas, trabaja con las de mayor tamaño que se adapten a tus manos. Es decir, si puedes practicar con dólares, hazlo.
> Hay una regla que es aplicable también a las cartas y se rige por el tamaño: Si aprendes a manipular objetos de mayor tamaño luego te resultará más fácil adaptarte a los de menor, pero si es a la inversa no. Si aprendes con los de menor, te costará un mundo adaptarte a los de mayor.
> 
> Por ejemplo, si aprendes a manipular dólares, a la hora de manipular medios dólares o incluso monedas de dos Euros te encontrarás raro por su peso y tamaño ya que estas no te pesarán, pero sabrás manejarlas. Sin embargo, si aprendes con monedas de dos Euros o medios dólares y un día necesitas monedas de dólares para una mayor audiencia te resultará practicamente imposible de manejarlas, será como empezar a aprender de nuevo con ellas.
> 
> Después, si ya has leido el de Tamariz... ¡¡Estúdialo!! Ese libro es una joya, aunque te parezca muy cortito tiene bastante material para trabajar durante mucho tiempo y se aprende muchísimo sobre presentación y saber estar en un escenario. Trabaja todas las técnicas , que son todas importantísimas ,que vienen en él. 
> Cuando ya lo tengas controlado yo te recomendaría que compraras La magia de Ascanio Vol. 1 y que después te vayas a por el de Darwin. El por que, La Buena Magia es un buen libro, pero desde mi comprensión es una interpretación de Darwin con respecto a muchas de las teorías Ascanianas. Hay gente que por esto no le gusta ese libro, pero yo pienso que hay que leer los dos y luego comparar y escoger lo mejor de cada uno, aunque yo me quedo con todo lo de Ascanio... :-)
> Después, Darwin ejemplifica muchas de sus teorías con juegos (No explicados) en los cuales si no tienes muchos conocimientos sobre estos te va a hacer que te pierdas constantemente, este fue el principal problema que yo me encontré en la primera lectura que hice de este libro, por lo demás si se puede seguir y aprender, pero es una lástima el que inviertas tu tiempo en leer un libro y enterarte del 30%.


 Ahora entiendo entonces porque tengo mas control con las monedas de euro....he estado practicando siempre con la de medio dólar y la semana pasada probé con las de euro y me era mucho mas fácil de manipular......
 Con los libros seguiré tus consejos...machacare el de tamariz que es verdad que es un libro pequeño pero tiene mucho material para trabajar y me pillare el esto es magia de Alfonso moline y cuando tenga estos dos bien estudiados pasare a los de Ascanio y Darwin....
 de nuevo muchas gracias por todos los consejos.

----------


## Aminoliquid

No las merece, son consejos que en su día he ido recibiendo de otros compañeros y que gracias a ello me han ido sirviendo puesto que están basados en la experiencia de muchos buenos magos que están más experimentados que yo.

Un saludo.

----------


## Aminoliquid

No las merece, son consejos que en su día he ido recibiendo de otros compañeros y que gracias a ello me han ido sirviendo puesto que están basados en la experiencia de muchos buenos magos que están más experimentados que yo.

Un saludo.

----------


## andrescp

> No las merece, son consejos que en su día he ido recibiendo de otros compañeros y que gracias a ello me han ido sirviendo puesto que están basados en la experiencia de muchos buenos magos que están más experimentados que yo.
> 
> Un saludo.


Aminoliquid!!!! solo darte de nuevo las gracias por tu consejo sobre el libro " Esto es Magia " ya me llego y es buenisimo, sobre todo si estas empezando.....te hace comprender de una forma super sencilla la diferencia entre mostrar un mero truco a como convertir ese truco en magia gracias a una buena presentacion en la cual creamos el entretenimiento y el misterio...

----------


## escolopendra0

buen hilo yo que soy novato y estoy en modo esponja leyendo todo,te sigo esperando los proximos capitulos,y gracias a los compañeros por sus consejos,que succiono para mi tambien.
por cierto yo con mis hijos lo mejor como disfrutan sobre todo con lo simple.La magia existe.....

----------


## andrescp

> buen hilo yo que soy novato y estoy en modo esponja leyendo todo,te sigo esperando los proximos capitulos,y gracias a los compañeros por sus consejos,que succiono para mi tambien.
> por cierto yo con mis hijos lo mejor como disfrutan sobre todo con lo simple.La magia existe.....


Muchas gracias!!!!! La verdad que los niños es increible cuando les haces algo la ilusion que muestran en sus caras, eso no tiene precio, pero eso si creo que los niños pueden llegar a ser un publico hasta mas exigente que los adultos jejeej

----------


## andrescp

Este fin de semana, aprovechando que estoy pasando unos dias de vacaciones con la familia, fui a un espectaculo de magia de cerca, eramos una mesa de unas 16 personas, antes de nada decir que me encanto, lo pase genial, lo unico era, para comentar con vosotros ciertas dudas que vi del show, en los libros que estoy leyendo y tambien por el foro creo haber entendido que lo suyo al realizar un show es que los distintos efectos esten mas o menos entrelazados en la presentacion....en el espectaculo se realizaron unos 9 efectos mas o menos, duro un total de 80 minutos, pero no habia un tema a seguir de un efecto a otro, eran efectos aislados, se hacia un efecto con cartas y se pasaba a otro con monedas y la presentacion no estaban relacionadas, luego hacia algo con aros contando otra presentacion y asi sucesivamente, vuelvo a repetir que me encanto y lo pase genial y que no intento poner pegas ni mucho menos, simplemente lo comento como duda aunque sea magia de cerca lo suyo es realizar una rutina de efectos que mas o menos se pueden ir enlazando por la presentacion aunq en unos uses monedas luego cartas etc..... es asi mas o menos? o en la magia de cerca da igual eso?

----------


## Turko

Al final son opciones a gusto del consumidor. 
En mi caso que llevó ya unos 3 años dándole y estudiando, todavía no hago casi nada de Magia por la razón que comentas. 
Mi intención no es ser un presentador de efectos. Mi pretensión es contar algo, algo mio, algo que me inquiete y que eso vaya adornado de Magia.
¿Difícil? ¿Demasiado pretencioso? Puede ser... pero en ello estoy

----------


## andrescp

Pues haces muy bien Turko, mucho animo!!!!

----------


## andrescp

Muy buenas a todos, hoy hemos tenido una reunion familiar, estaba el abuelo de mi mujer que le gusta bastante la magia, asi que sutilmente saque la baraja empeze a trastear con ella y expontaneamente salio el tema, asi que empeze a hacerle una pequeña rutina de 5 efectos, son efectos casi automaticos asi que salen solos sin mayor tecnica y lo que he echo es intentar centrarme bien en la presentacion e intentar ir captando y controlando la atencion del publico con lo que he leido en los 5 puntos magicos y esto es magia, con las demas personas que habia me resultaba entre comillas facil que me miraran e ir controlandoles y adrentrandoles en la presentacion, pero el abuelo despues del primer efecto, que se quedo bastante sorprendido, no habia forma de llamar su atencion, no dejaba de mirar las cartas y por mas que intentaba hacerle alguna pregunta para llamar su atencion y que levantara su mirada hacia mi, no habia forma, me contestaba hasta mirando las cartas ejjejeje, los efectos salieron bien y se quedo muy sorprendido ya que como he dicho eran efectos mecanicos....pero yo me he quedado con la espinita de que le tenia que haber distraido su atencion mejor......¿algun consejillo para cuando te topas con alguien asi....que esta tan pendiente de solo intentar pillarte el como lo haces que de disfrutar del efecto?

----------


## alejandroloda

Prueba a darle a hacer algo, aunque no tenga importancia puede servir de distracción para lo que necesites hacer en secreto, lo convertirás a él en la misdirection que necesitabas.
(Un ejemplo puede ser simplemente cortar la mitad de la baraja. Haces mientras en la otra lo que debas hacer. Y por último que ese montón lo meta en la mitad del importante.)

----------


## andrescp

Gracias alejandro tomo nota!!! cuando resgrese te presento estos efectos que tengo preparados y en persona me asesoras...asi tambien me sirve para hacer magia fuera del entorno de la familia...que la verdad que me impone mucho presentar los efectos a gente de fuera de la familia...y mas a vosotros jejejjeeje
Un saludo

----------


## alejandroloda

Nada hombre, tu sabes que tienes a la asociación para lo que quieras jajaja

----------


## Americo

Y es que no parece mago. Lo hace con tanta naturalidad que asombra. Pero siempre se tiene todo todo estudidado, hasta el dialogo, esta todo guionizado y super ensayado.

----------


## andrescp

> Y es que no parece mago. Lo hace con tanta naturalidad que asombra. Pero siempre se tiene todo todo estudidado, hasta el dialogo, esta todo guionizado y super ensayado.


no se aquien te refieres?...o a lo mejor te equivocastes de hilo

----------


## andrescp

edito por duplicación de mensaje

----------


## andrescp

Muy buenas a todos!!!! Tengo una duda, sois partidarios de dar a barajar las cartas al publico o hacerlo tu siempre? lo comento porque me he dado cuenta que he acostumbrado para ciertos juegos, a mi familia que es a quien de momento presento los efectos, a dar a barajar las cartas y cuando de repente en algún juego lo hago yo mismo ya es como que desconfían de que aunque me veas barajar ya hay algo raro.....

----------


## Oscar Rod

> Muy buenas a todos!!!! Tengo una duda, sois partidarios de dar a barajar las cartas al publico o hacerlo tu siempre? lo comento porque me he dado cuenta que he acostumbrado para ciertos juegos, a mi familia que es a quien de momento presento los efectos, a dar a barajar las cartas y cuando de repente en algún juego lo hago yo mismo ya es como que desconfían de que aunque me veas barajar ya hay algo raro.....


Los amigos y familiares son el peor público posible. No te ven como mago y van a ver lo que haces como un puzzle o que de algún modo les estas retando.

Lo que yo haría es ganarme su respeto poco a poco. Sin prisas. No vayas diciendo ¿"Te hago" un juego? sino que salga natural o te lo pidan. Al inicio es duro pero poco a poco se les irá pasando. Mientras tanto, haz juegos sencillos que permitan que sea examinable y centrate en la presentación. Poco a poco se relajarán. No corras antes de andar, esto es una carrera de fondo.

----------


## andrescp

> Los amigos y familiares son el peor público posible. No te ven como mago y van a ver lo que haces como un puzzle o que de algún modo les estas retando.
> 
> Lo que yo haría es ganarme su respeto poco a poco. Sin prisas. No vayas diciendo ¿"Te hago" un juego? sino que salga natural o te lo pidan. Al inicio es duro pero poco a poco se les irá pasando. Mientras tanto, haz juegos sencillos que permitan que sea examinable y centrate en la presentación. Poco a poco se relajarán. No corras antes de andar, esto es una carrera de fondo.


Tienes toda la razón del mundo en cuanto a que es mal publico...pero haciendo juicio critico creo que tengo mucha culpa justo también por lo que comentas...abuso mucho de ir detrás a decir "Te hago un juego".....me relajare un poco en cuanto hacer cada dos por tres un juego......

----------


## Oscar Rod

> Tienes toda la razón del mundo en cuanto a que es mal publico...pero haciendo juicio critico creo que tengo mucha culpa justo también por lo que comentas...abuso mucho de ir detrás a decir "Te hago un juego".....me relajare un poco en cuanto hacer cada dos por tres un juego......


Creo que nos pasa a todos al inicio. Hay que saber encontrar la ocasión y es complicado porque estamos impacientes por hacer magia.

----------


## Kid Yanagi

> Muy buenas a todos!!!! Tengo una duda, sois partidarios de dar a barajar las cartas al publico o hacerlo tu siempre? lo comento porque me he dado cuenta que he acostumbrado para ciertos juegos, a mi familia que es a quien de momento presento los efectos, a dar a barajar las cartas y cuando de repente en algún juego lo hago yo mismo ya es como que desconfían de que aunque me veas barajar ya hay algo raro.....


Jajajaaja obvio,no hay nada más peligroso que una baraja en la manos de un mago,todo mago que se precie debe saber barajar sin realmente mover las cartas de sitio,es obivo que van a desconfiar,y siempre y cuando no te moleste o fastidie el efecto,lo mejor es dejar que ellos barajen.Así ya no desconfiarán. jajjjajaja

----------


## andrescp

Poco a poco veo que se va acumulando los conocimientos, el numero de efectos de cartas, de monedas etc....me gustaría saber como os organizáis con todo lo que vais aprendiendo, si tenéis algún cuaderno o apuntes donde vais anotando los efectos que os gustan y luego vais haciendo rutinas etc...
 Es decir como os organizáis con todo lo que vais aprendiendo y luego creando?

----------


## Kid Yanagi

> Poco a poco veo que se va acumulando los conocimientos, el numero de efectos de cartas, de monedas etc....me gustaría saber como os organizáis con todo lo que vais aprendiendo, si tenéis algún cuaderno o apuntes donde vais anotando los efectos que os gustan y luego vais haciendo rutinas etc...
>  Es decir como os organizáis con todo lo que vais aprendiendo y luego creando?


Yo tengo un pequeño (bueno...pequeño no xD)cuaderno donde apunto mis trucos en clave,nunca se sabe jajajaja.
Si te llamas a ti mismo novato,no deberías de saber tantos trucos como para no recordarlos,y te diré el por qué:
Es mil veces mejor saber 1 truco maravillosamente y realizarlo de lujo,que hacer cien trucos así así...
(Aprnediz de todo,maestro de nada)

En cuanto a las rutinas es algo muy avanzado al menos para mí.Solo podría recomendarte que los trucos sigan una escala:

Primer truco:Bastante espectacular,para atraer y llamar la atención de el público
Trucos intermedios:Aquí no hay nada escrito,haz los que mejor sepas.
Último truco:Intenta que sea el más visual y el más bonito de realizar,ya que ese suele ser el truco con el qeu se queda la gente en la memoria.

Por lo demás,no te atosigues aprendiendo 1000 trucos que luego olvidarás fácil,practica y practica los mismo hasta que los domines totalmente. 

Es solo mi humilde opinión.

----------


## Langas

Cuaderno mágico, fundamental. Aunque mi cuaderno es un caos tiene todas las cosas que sé que se me pueden olvidar o que quiero organizar del alguna forma. Basándose en aquello de que una persona no es capaz de estar más de 20 minutos realmente atento en algo me parece muy interesante no sólo clasificar los juegos por el momento de la sesión en que los puedes hacer, sino por las emociones o intereses que despiertan. Por ejemplo puede haber juegos largos con historia, juegos en los que el espectador lo hace "todo", juegos en los que las cosas pasan sin que el mago quiera... etc etc.

----------


## andrescp

> Cuaderno mágico, fundamental. Aunque mi cuaderno es un caos tiene todas las cosas que sé que se me pueden olvidar o que quiero organizar del alguna forma. Basándose en aquello de que una persona no es capaz de estar más de 20 minutos realmente atento en algo me parece muy interesante no sólo clasificar los juegos por el momento de la sesión en que los puedes hacer, sino por las emociones o intereses que despiertan. Por ejemplo puede haber juegos largos con historia, juegos en los que el espectador lo hace "todo", juegos en los que las cosas pasan sin que el mago quiera... etc etc.


Efectivamente esto es a lo que me refería.....como os organizáis
gracias por la respuesta

----------


## Oscar Rod

> Poco a poco veo que se va acumulando los conocimientos, el numero de efectos de cartas, de monedas etc....me gustaría saber como os organizáis con todo lo que vais aprendiendo, si tenéis algún cuaderno o apuntes donde vais anotando los efectos que os gustan y luego vais haciendo rutinas etc...
> Es decir como os organizáis con todo lo que vais aprendiendo y luego creando?


Si te sirve de algo, te cuento como me organizo yo:
Tengo una libretita en la que voy anotando cosas que se me van ocurriendo para que luego no se me olviden. Los juegos los tengo organizados por fichas donde está toda la información de forma que luego, si tienes que hacer un show, puedes ir organizandolo y, si lo tienes organizado y hay alguno que no te funciona, puedes cambiarlo por algo que encaje.

Pero no te agobies con aprender juegos. Estudia los que te gusten y exprimelos. Busca sus puntos debiles y ve como superarlos. Busca el timing de cada uno, el guion, estudio los gestos uno a uno para que todos tengan sentido. Un juego no es solo el secreto y aprenderlo a hacerlo bien es una cuestión que lleva tiempo. No lo hagas con todos, solo con los que te gusten o se ajusten a tu estilo. Así aprenderás no solo más mágia sino más de ti, de lo que te encaja y lo que no y podrás seleccionar juegos más adelante que te vayan y, verás como poco a poco los irás haciendo tuyos hasta que al final tengan poco que ver con el que empezaste.

Eso, para mi, es el disfrute máximo y cuando realmente empezaras a aprender magia ;-)

----------


## andrescp

Muy buenas a todos!!!! Estoy unos días por madrid y había pensado en dar un curso intensivo de magía....pero madre mía me estado informando y la verdad que sale bastante caro, 4 días dos horas diarias y mi duda es, ¿merece la pena que te den un curso intensivo ya que por ese dinero puedo hacer una buenas inversion en libros y material?

----------


## b12jose

Es que esa pregunta es problemática... puede depender de un montón de cosas. ¿Vas a terner tiempo/ganas de estudiar los libros solo en casa? Quién te va a dar el curso intesivo, es un curso general o algo particular... Creo que es muy dificil de valorar... te resultará útil todo el curso, tienes en mente algo que necesite de los conocimientos que obtendrás en el curso... 

Tampoco tenemos información de dónde estas, dónde quieres llegar ... quizás podríamos ayudarte algo más con más información...

----------


## b12jose

Es que esa pregunta es problemática... puede depender de un montón de cosas. ¿Vas a terner tiempo/ganas de estudiar los libros solo en casa? Quién te va a dar el curso intesivo, es un curso general o algo particular... Creo que es muy dificil de valorar... te resultará útil todo el curso, tienes en mente algo que necesite de los conocimientos que obtendrás en el curso... 

Tampoco tenemos información de dónde estas, dónde quieres llegar ... quizás podríamos ayudarte algo más con más información...

----------


## yeyos

Hola saludos... mi hijo esta centrado con esto de la magia y que quiere se mago. yo no creo mucho en esto... sera que puede hacer ciertos trucos de magia el niño con mucha practica?

----------


## Ming

Hola Yeyos,
Poder hacer magia/ilusionismo no depende de la edad. Tú hijo, y si quieres tú también, podréis realizar con práctica una gran cantidad de trucos.

¿Qué le enseña el ilusionismo?
El aprender magia le enseñará que todo necesita esfuerzo, constancia y práctica para lograr lo que quiere; que no importa la edad, un niño me puede dar mil vueltas en técnicas y conocimientos; que la Creatividad es algo muy importante y le ayudará a ver qué las barreras te las pones tu mismo; la importancia de leer; y un largo etc.

¿Problemas y soluciones?
Actualmente es posible que tu hijo tenga las manos pequeñas para hacer ciertas técnicas, no te desanimes ya por eso, hay miles de juegos y efectos que podrá realizar y sino siempre se podrá buscar una variante para que pueda lograrlo.
No veo de dónde eres ya que estoy escribiendo desde el móvil, pero en la gran mayoría de tiendas de magia buenas te aconsejarán sabiamente al decirte qué comprar y por qué. También puedes encontrar magos de tu zona que podrían ayudarte en los primeros pasos de tu hijo, además hay clases de magia en muuucha ciudades, y, muchas veces, estas son especialmente para niños.

¿Qué es lo que no crees? ¿No crees que sea un buen hobby? ¿No crees que lo logré? ¿No crees en la magia?


PD. Creo que hubiese sido mejor haber creado un tema nuevo  :Smile1:

----------

